# A word from your Moderators



## Dutch (May 21, 2007)

Folks, Monty, Soflaquer and Dutch as your Moderators, have been busy keeping SMF clean from the porn spam that has been showing up lately with some frequency. We hope that we were able to remove and sanitize the affected forum before any of the youngâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]uns had a chance to try the posted links.

We have come to the conclusion that we have been targeted by the porn spammers because of our choice of terminology when we post our pictures of our smoked foods i.e. food porn. We have taken our concern to Tulsa Jeff and he has allowed us to pursue a course of action to handle this issue.  

We ask that you refrain from using the term food porn. We know it will be hard but please make an effort. Also, it will be greatly appreciated if you would edit your past posts that mentions food porn. 

In light of this, we are having a contest to see who can come up with the best food pix term. 

So far we have:
Dutch: Food Drool
Monty: VizTeeze

So come on folks, this is your forum, let the ideas rolls.

Thanks!!


----------



## jts70 (May 21, 2007)

First I would like to say thanks for your efforts, I'll do my part to help anyway I can.

My submittal :

smoke signals


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 21, 2007)

same here.


----------



## teacup13 (May 21, 2007)

*Culinary Fantasies - when you type this, its highlighted or use short form CF (like this ECB)*


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 21, 2007)

smokin' shots  or platter pics??


----------



## keywesmoke (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your efforts to keep us family friendly. 

My entries:

'Q View

Smokeshot(s)

Digital Drool


----------



## keywesmoke (May 21, 2007)

dang! didn't read the above posts well enough, looks like we're all thinkin' the same words.


----------



## low&slow (May 21, 2007)

I edited my previous posts that contained the "p" word.
How about plain ole "drool"? Its short and simple.
Or "eye candy".


----------



## monty (May 21, 2007)

Lots of good ideas here folks!
Keep'em coming!

And we REALLY appreciate y'all jumping on the bandwagon with us!

Cheers!


----------



## t-bone tim (May 21, 2007)

I too was thinkin eye candy,since as the saying goes " we eat with our eyes first "
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 to low & slow


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Dutch.  You all are doing a super job.  So good, I have only seen 1 in the last couple of days.  Keep it up.

What would be wrong with FP, short for you know what....

And some of the others is great too.

Bill


----------



## cheech (May 21, 2007)

A hearty thanks for your efforts.

Visual vittles


----------



## deejaydebi (May 21, 2007)

Gee thanks guys! I hate those miserable buggers! I didn't know they could find us by a few words like that. It just should be against the law or something.

How about goodies, groceries, pix, food, Q ...


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for all your efforts mods. I will edit my posts as well. As for a new term, how about "Smoked Art"?


----------



## billyq (May 22, 2007)

I like the term "product". Or how about "groceries" like they say in central Texas?

A wise man once said "It don't need no tuning plates if it's got a good draw."


----------



## msmith (May 22, 2007)

How about just plain old Vittles.


----------



## pigcicles (May 22, 2007)

I have edited out any reference to the word P **N in my posts. Please take the time to edit your posts to reduce smut search hits.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

i have a post i couldn't edit cause the p word is in the title & i can't delete it & repost  w/ a different title cause other s have posted replies - but now i know in the future so i'll post my pics w/ smoke screens (screen shots of a good smoke)


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

p.s. it's very difficult to come up w/ something that doesn't reference back to the "p" sites- just try typing in a search for "homeschool lessons" for kids & see where some links go - it's a billion dollar sick world  and i for 1 can but refuse to make a dime off of it.


----------



## low&slow (May 22, 2007)

I had the same problem. After tootling around on the page I finally figured out that if you click on "go advanced" on the edit page then it will allow you to change the title.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

thanx i got it - boy after 20 years on comps  i feel like an idiot again w/ vista


----------



## kueh (May 22, 2007)

Like some members have stated, it doesn't matter what word you use.  Some sites have words and phrases that wil eventually lead you to the long P word.  Even just using pics or images will bring mostly P stuff. 

But to protect the site and forum, we have to stop using it.  Damnit.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 22, 2007)

How about: *"Smm MOKIN"*


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

even a simple word like "smokin" will lead ya to hnnnmmmppffhhh- marijuana sites on youtube.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

ok ok i was wrong,i googled "food p*rn" and after 38 pages of results the freakiest thing i got was kellogs porn pops & porn flakes & it was a documentary on the cereal king family delinquent sons....whatever we come up w/- this is the internet & we're still not safe so i will go with "smoke screens for my food shots or just hey - (easy as pie) food pics.. not as fun but blatantly obvious & unassuming


----------



## ultramag (May 22, 2007)

If you're not too worried about originality another Q site calls it pron because they had already been down this road. Kinda funny and it is easy to remember.


----------



## squeezy (May 22, 2007)

How about " Q drool" ?


----------



## virgo53 (May 22, 2007)

I Like the term "smoke screens", it keeps the subject out of the forbidden zone and may only bring up military sites as users of "smoke screens" when web searched


----------



## tonto1117 (May 22, 2007)

I like this one also. It's easy to remember because the O and R are simply inverted and it is allready used on other smoking sites so is somwhat  known.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 22, 2007)

I like this too, but I would make one slight alteration... use a "0" (zero) instead of the "o", which would look like this: "pr0n" or this: "p0rn"

Just a thought... it might help stop them bastages, or at least slow them down some.


----------



## salbaje gato (May 22, 2007)

since the pics are there for all to see, how about   "PUB GRUB"


----------



## ultramag (May 22, 2007)

Now that you mention it, I think the zero is used by quite a few posters as well. I don't even notice it hardly. I see pron or pr0n and just read right on anymore. The mind just gets used to seeing it that way I reckon.


----------



## gofish (May 23, 2007)

What about ......... 'money shot' ........... Well that probably relates to pr0n terminoligy also.  I like it cause it refers to the finished product.

Just a thought!


----------



## mavadakin (Oct 25, 2007)

hi dutch ,  heres a few ideas ..smokin hot..smokylicous..food frenzyable...


----------



## smoked (Oct 25, 2007)

oh my fine and loving evil twin....... as my adopted daughter would say (and tells me all the time)....FILTHY FILTHY FILTHY.........


----------



## squeezy (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow!  ... I thought this was a " dead thread"!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 25, 2007)

heheh......me too.........thought it was decided as q-view..........
lmao

d8de


----------



## Dutch (Oct 25, 2007)

Your right WD- it was decided that food pic would be called q-view or que-view. Might be time to put a lock on this thread.


----------

